# winter fishing



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

i know it's a little early:

winter fishing ?

where's the best place to fish ?

january/febuary

planning ahead - gonna be bringing my "little boat" ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How far south are you heading?
Patch reefs off Southeast Florida are awesome that time of year.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

not sure yet...i have a friend in marathon - been heading there for the last ten years...fished in the st augustine area too - salt run,caught reds...

looking around for options


----------

